# Preconceptions of Cornish people..... Wrong..



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

We have spent 3 days in Cornwall now, and frankly, i have been amazed, every shop we have been in, whether to buy or just browse, we have been greeted and genuinely wished a great day or a good visit to Cornwall, even car park attendants have been cheery and polite to the point of smiling and wishing us a happy stay.. 
I have always thought of the Cornish people as being quite insular ( obviously my ignorance as i have never visited ) 

Beautiful coastal areas, friendly people and some amazing quality food on offer, just devoured some burgers from a butchers in Penzannce.. lovely quality food and might have to go back and buy a noisette of cornish lamb for tomorrows tea.. 

And the locally produced scrumpy is very very nice.. :lol: 

A big thanks to everyone and everything Cornish.. 

Mick and Kim


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Have to agree now that I have got over the feeling of shaking a webbed hand!


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

I say "welcome to Cornwall my 'Ansomes have a great time" and I'll keep me hands in my pockets!


Harry


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I'm afraid I have not forgiven them for murdering ship wrecked sailors.

Granted I will at a push eat their pasties, maybe some times drink their beer and sometimes stay in their hotels and mobile homes. I even go so far as to have a couple of holidays a year down there and go mackeral fishing. Even eat their ice cream and have their cream teas and go on boats up the Fal. But I will do no more. That's all I am prepared to be associated with. It would take a free holiday for me to overlook these crimes. I have morals and standards as you all know. 

There seems to be a lot of Cornish people speaking with a Northern accent. They are either taking the pee or they are from North of Watford.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

People are the same the world over.

Any conception that one part of the country or even the world is free from all guilt in favour of another is ridiculous.

Everywhere will have people good and bad
26 years of motorhoming has shown me this. 

Cornwall yes I have had a few scolwly faces in some shops but also seen a plaque at St Agnes where a young lad drowned trying to save another.

We go to cornwall every year and have had lovely times every year. We just ignore anyone whos miserable.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

I was not born in Cornwall so am an Incomer, always will be, no matter how many years I live here.

Like everywhere else there are a few people will fleece you but the difference when we travel 'Up Country' and when the tourists arrive down here is staggering. That difference is the level of aggression, here it doesn't happen.

Here you can walk down the road and people say hello, staff in shops have a cheery conversation, we let each other out at junctions and don't drive up the person in front's backside. Youths will stand up on a crowded bus or open a door for old people and the pace is just slower.

Come on down embrace it but don't forget to pack your smile and laid back mode converter! For one I like to see the tourists arrive, have a great time here and let's hope 2013 brings a decent Summer for all of us..... 8)


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Pusser said:


> I'm afraid I have not forgiven them for murdering ship wrecked sailors.
> 
> Granted I will at a push eat their pasties, maybe some times drink their beer and sometimes stay in their hotels and mobile homes. I even go so far as to have a couple of holidays a year down there and go mackeral fishing. Even eat their ice cream and have their cream teas and go on boats up the Fal. But I will do no more. That's all I am prepared to be associated with. It would take a free holiday for me to overlook these crimes. I have morals and standards as you all know.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of Cornish people speaking with a Northern accent. They are either taking the pee or they are from North of Watford.


The Cornish have also saved a number of shipwrecked sailors and some have lost their lives in the process (Penlee 1981, the Americans will be taking the helicopter side that over now apparently). The rocket apparatus was invented by Henry Trengrouse (1772 1854) which saved many a sailors life.
Maybe you are talking of the 1595 raid on Mousehole by the Spanish when they came ashore and set fire to the place. Anyone with a malicious intent is given short shift but if you come to spend your money then welcome my friend have another pasty.

And it's true about accents because less than thirty percent of the population of Cornwall is Cornish these days.

In Sennen seventy percent of the housing is either holiday lets or second homes. The ones who are unfriendly here are the ones who have bought their little piece of heaven and do not want to share it with you, the locals or anyone else!
Harry


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Cornwall - great place, great people. I haven't been for a little while so will put it on my list for this year.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Our local village shop owner makes pasties which she insists on calling Cornish.
I keep telling her she can't call them Cornish and I will report her to the authorities unless she gives me one free. :wink: 
Shame really, as they are much better than the real thing.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Now you are on dangerous ground Motormouth :lol: Compared to gangster pasties a horse burger is better than the real thing, they are for tourists and export only! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

fingers crossed, we'll be incomers in the next few weeks!

Lock up your pasties!

Bob


----------

